# Diffamazione



## Old belledejour (8 Dicembre 2008)

Qualcuno ha mai fatto una querela per diffamazione?
Sapete dirmi qualcosa in termini pratici?
So perfettamente cosa sia e la differenza con l'ingiuria, però mi chiedo nel momento che qualcuno lede la mia immagine e la mia reputazione se lo querelo lui può dire che non sa nulla e che è tutto falso e quindi denunciarmi a sua volta?

( spero sia la sezione giusta).


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha mai fatto una querela per diffamazione?
> Sapete dirmi qualcosa in termini pratici?
> So perfettamente cosa sia e la differenza con l'ingiuria, però mi chiedo nel momento che qualcuno lede la mia immagine e la mia reputazione se lo querelo lui può dire che non sa nulla e che è tutto falso e quindi denunciarmi a sua volta?
> 
> ( spero sia la sezione giusta).


In termini pratici devi documentare nel modo più circostanziato possibile (quindi con testimonianze, preferibilmente scritte e firmate dai testimoni, documenti redatti di pugno dalla controparte, registrazioni "legali" ....) e anche dimostrare i danni effettivamente subiti (ad esempio clienti/contratti persi) o una stima attendibile di quelli che potresti subire in futuro...
Una controquerela è abbastanza probabile, ma finchè non la presenta non puoi conoscere se ha davvero qualcosa in mano contro di te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tieni inoltre presente i tempi che non saranno molto veloci...prima di aver la certezza che la tua querela procede possono passare molti mesi (devi dar modo di far fare al GIP le opportune verifiche ed indagini) e può anche decidere di archiviare senza luogo a procedere..decisione contro la quale si può comunque far ricorso...ma allungando ulteriormente i tempi...

Hai prove consistenti in mano? Se no può non valer la pena neanche iniziare...(senza contar le spese, nel minimo quelle del tuo avvocato che presenta la querela...)....


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grazie Fedi, ho chiesto appunto ad un'amica avvocato. 
Ha detto che non mi verrebbe a costare nulla come presentazione della domanda ect.. mi ha parlato di testimoni, ma che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, il Giudice di Pace respinge tale querela e di conseguenza il querelato diventerebbe querelante al quale io dovrei risarcire.

Oltre al danno anche la beffa.


----------

